# Surfaceone has passed away



## surface2 (May 4, 2014)

Hi, I am surfaceone's youngest daughter. I'm sure some of you on here know who surfaceone is. This site was his favorite to be on ALL the time. Was this site once an aqua blue color? I'm sure some of you are curious as to how he died and I see no harm in educating others about it. Surfaceone fell sick in the past month and first resisted going to the doctor (not a fan) and probably believed it was just a bug at first. When he finally got an appointment he got blood work and found he had elevated enzyme levels in his liver, which lead to cirrhosis (he is not a drinker nor known to have hep); which led to a discovery of liver cancer.* A disease that claimed his mother's life. The discovery of cirrhosis and the liver cancer all happened within two weeks. His prognosis was that he had weeks to live. He didn't believe this would be what checked him out. He went into cardiac arrest May 3rd around 4am and lost his life. He was 63 years old. He was an avid Hawaiian shirt wearer, watcher of crime dramas, lover of mystery fiction, smoker of menthol cigarettes, past Cleveland Indians season ticket holder, e-s-o-t-e-r-i-c, and he LOVED digging for bottles. He absolutely loved antique bottles. He often risked digging in dangerous, often ghetto areas where he did not belong. "But that's where the good ones are at." He once had a group of young black kids throw rocks at him while in the pit "Go home, whitey!", they said. When he first told me, it made me cringe and very upset. I told him to stop going to those areas or he very well may become a victim of violence. "But who is going to mess with the old crazy white guy with sharp tools?" The thought of it makes me smile now. My last good memory with him was going to Sokolowski's University Inn for dinner this past winter. I had never been and I asked him while visiting town if we could go. It is a Polish cafeteria style, roll-your-sleeves-up kinda place. Every time I ate at a restaurant with my dad he said "It's okay." Even at the most upscale restaurants. Out to dinner at Sokolowski's, he said "This is so good."  The first time in my life I have ever heard him call any meal that. He went back to the end of the cafeteria line and kissed his hands. "Compliments to the chef!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rest in Paradise, Dad. Please educate yourself about liver cancer. It is hard to detect early on, even with check ups. The average age of diagnosis is 63. Men are at a much higher risk of liver cancer than women. To read more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liver_cancer   I am pretty young and this is going to be hard, but I will be so strong for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       *The doctors were not 100% sure if it was metastic cancer or not. We had another doctor look at his charts at a separate hospital that believed it was metastic colon cancer spread to his liver.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that and for yours and your families loss but I'm glad you let us know.I had been wondering for a while how he'd been since he wasn't around here like he use to be. He never spoke of himself, until today I didn't know for sure what gender he was for certain, he was very secretive but I respect that. He also had the best internet research skills I know of.I will certainly miss him around here.My condolences, Eric PS, I thought I hit the approve almost an hour ago. I guess it didn't take. SorryYes, it was "the blue pages" before.


----------



## woody (May 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.I just lost my mom to liver cancer the day after christmas.We're burying her next week.Cancer sucks.......


----------



## Dugout (May 4, 2014)

A heart felt sympathy goes out to you and your family. 2-word game will just not be the same anymore. He will greatly be missed on the forum by all of us. It is a bit unbelievable. He loved his bottles and told me he had decided he was a pack rat when packing up to move into the new house. The computer world will have an empty spot now.Renee`


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 4, 2014)

Wow, what a shocker. I am so sorry. And I agree with Eric. He was the best at doing internet research. He would come up with info on the oddest things within minutes. He will surely be missed here.  ~Mike


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

So sorry, he was a heck of a great member and I'm sure an awesome person in his regular life.Both my uncles have passed away from liver cancer.I still remember his last post, only was a few weeks ago...R.I.P. Surfaceone


----------



## cobaltbot (May 4, 2014)

Wow, I'm so sorry what a shocker.  As others have said your Dad was a legend on this forum for helping others and finding info where others couldn't!  He would also include an interesting if not related picture as if he had a book of favorites that he wanted to share.  We have all benefited so much from his sharing on here, and also like others have said not personal stuff - but his posts invited reflection and wonder about the man behind them.  He will be very missed and never replaced.  We have lost a handful of some of the worlds most unique souls and though painful even for our little dysfunctional family we are so much better off for having known them.


----------



## Penn Digger (May 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. He and I exchanged many private messages over the years, mostly political in nature. I regret not being on here much after "the big change" and keeping up with him. Agreed, a legend in this site. RIP ole Surf!

Penn Digger


----------



## andy volkerts (May 4, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss, Surf was a great guy and always loved to research things for us. Plus he was always a quick wit with the political stuff, I really enjoyed his posts. He will be missed.....Andy


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 4, 2014)

Haven't posted here much since the forum change...Thank you surface2 for letting us know...even though an internet "friend" he was a friend none the less. I will miss him and his posts.   R.I.P. Surf!!


----------



## diggerdirect (May 4, 2014)

My sincerest condolences to you & Your family. Al


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2014)

I am deeply saddened by the news of your dad's passing, in the 5 years we spent here together we talked alot of glass, did a ton of research together and often butted heads over our differing political views. We have had many private messages back and forth thru the years talking bottles, and a couple of years ago I was so madly driven to find out where your dad was from and what he looked like that I spent 4-5 hours scouring the internet using some of his own words and images. I was able to put the pieces together to determine where he was from, and I even found a pic of him that he took himself in his vehicle, none of which I posted out of respect for him. He was also a regular on another forum I visit and I let the guys and girls over there know about his passing. I say this with a tear rolling down my cheek, I WILL REALLY MISS YOUR DAD, for a number reasons. May his Heaven be filled with bottles and people looking for information about them, he was second to none as a reseacher.... []


----------



## Plumbata (May 4, 2014)

He was a magnificent man, and was taken far too soon. Even more than the bottle-related discussion, his donations of insight and perspective regarding events in the world truly helped open my eyes. I really wish I could pick his brain one last time, but I guess that will have to wait a while. I'm very sorry for your loss, but a man like him can't help but leave a great legacy which will keep on living through the people he knew and helped.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 4, 2014)

Terrible to hear. He was always someone who could make your day with his posts and his research was incredible. I really hate to hear that and admired him alot

Tim


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 4, 2014)

I am stunned,quite sad....... a Great man who cared deeply about the direction our country was turning towards.He and I would send private messages back and forth all of the time. He more then anyone brought enthusiasm and a welcoming sense of insight to new members and made them feel as if they too had been members for years. His uncanny ability to find pictures and match them with his thoughts were his strong point NO ONE COULD DO IT BETTER. I will miss his great sense of humor and quick wit. You can be quite proud of your father Ariel,( What a Beautiful name) and I know he is in a better place. I echo the thoughts of everyone else who has posted here that your father is a great man and I am sure he is conversing with God RIGHT NOW trying to fix some things down here that need to be tweaked a little. I will miss him a great deal and this forum will never be the same with out him. Take care Surf I am a better man to have known you and also look forward to talking to you again. R.I.P my dear friend.  Ariel I am so sorry for your loss,your father was one of the finest Americans I have ever known.


----------



## LtlBtl (May 5, 2014)

Surface2,your Father will be missed, here and I am sure more where you are at.If you remember a Universal rule- Energy cannot be created nor destroyed, just transformed from one form to another. Your Father's energy helped make you and you carry that with you always. He touched us all and that spirit lives on.The late Warren Zevon put an album out as his final act- it contains the song "Keep Me in Your Heart". Absolute tear jerker, but a recording that I recommend to anyone dealing with a loved one's passing. It helped us and many a friend.Rest Peacefully Surf.


----------



## coreya (May 5, 2014)

He will be missed but will live on in these pages!


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (May 5, 2014)

I'm very sorry sorry for your loss, my sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 5, 2014)

Life is like that.  We all go sooner than we want to - and leave dear friends behind to bear the realities of their days left without some one they loved.  Sorry but we will remember him.  RED M.


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 5, 2014)

Terribly sorry to hear this news. Surf was an awesome person. I must say he was a great inspiration to me in this hobby. We shared countless private messages back and forth where he shared much of his knowledge with me. I too am deeply saddened by the loss of your father. My condolences to your family. He will truly be missed.


----------



## glass man (May 5, 2014)

VERY STUNNED! I can't add no more then others have who said it just right!! Thank you so much for telling us all this..HE WAS LOVED ON HERE!MAY THE LORD HELP YOU AND ALL HIS LOVED ONES!! This is another tough loss !! JAMIE


----------



## ACLbottles (May 5, 2014)

I didn't know surfaceone, but as previously said I always enjoyed his ability to find use a picture to express his thoughts. He was a great researcher and he loved bottles. Sorry for your loss, he will be missed.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2014)

Wow that fast?  I'm so sorry for your loss. Steve "Steve/Sewell " texed me today and told me the sad news. Cancer sucks! I lost a brother in his 30's from it. I remember when I first saw Surf on ABN he struck me as just another know it all. He kept to him self but when someone asked something about a bottle he rattled out info like there was no tomorrow. He was a smart dude. After a while I changed my mind about Surf, we started to talk more and more on the site and then through private messages, soon I realized we both shared the same "twisted" sense of humor    "The 2 word game brought that out" I don't care if people say that is a STUPID game it was fun when Surf played and he played everyday! He liked to post crazy pictures in place of the words. That made it fun. I would have stopped plying that game a long time ago if it wasn't for Surf. Who wants to look at boring words? The world is full of color! He got me pumped up to find the next picture. He was the King of the 2 word game. Anyway I’m rambling now. Again very sorry for your loss I will miss him on ABN. :-( -- You should take over the 2 word game for Surf (Daughter)    RE: Surfaceone Celebrates Sunday, December 09, 2012 1:48 PM (permalink)

I can't find a picture of you to put on the shark surfer, I don't know your real Birthday,what I do know is you keep me entertained dude. Hail hail to the 2 word game [8D]


[h4] Attached Image(s)[/h4]


----------



## iggyworf (May 5, 2014)

I am also very sorry to hear that. I only knew him from here, but he helped once or twice with questions I had or had good comments for me.Yes cancer sucks, one of my older brothers has 'squamish'? cell cancer(smokers cancer) but he is winning the battle right now.Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## JohnN (May 5, 2014)

I really don't have anything more to say than what has already been said here. As everyone has said, it won't be the same without him on here. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cookie (May 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss...Surf was one members posts I always looked forward to reading -he was helpful, funny, interesting...touched so many people on this forum...the responses on this thread show what an impact he had .   John


----------



## tftfan (May 5, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.  Surf will truly be missed.


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 5, 2014)

Sorry and shocked to hear of his passing... thank you Ariel, for taking the time to provide some details of his passing. I know it was hard for you.  He will surely be missed by many, many bottle collectors and diggers. His life and love of glass will certainly live on in these pages.[&o]Wayne


----------



## Stardust (May 6, 2014)

Surf 2,Rockhounder let me know today about the loss of your dad. My heart goes out to you and the rest of your family at this most difficult time in one's life. I hope you know that everyone here is here to support you. Your dad was one wonderful Person. May he rest in peace. Woody, sorry about your loss also. I was just thinking about you the other day.Blessings to all,stardust


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (May 6, 2014)

Surface2  I am sorry for your lose.  Your fathers research skills were second to none.  Thank you for taking the time to inform us.  Your father will me truly missed. Tom


----------



## sandchip (May 7, 2014)

I'm mighty sorry to hear of your father's passing.  He helped so many people here with his unmatched research skills.  We'll sure miss him.


----------



## joesmarbles (May 7, 2014)

Hi Surface2, So sorry about your dad, I just lost my brother Billy and his favorite song was " Keep Me in your Heart for a while". I am sure we will all Keep your Dad in our hearts for Quite awhile!.....Joe McDonough


----------



## hunter2000 (May 13, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. In the past years upon many responses from other members Surfaceone was the greatest of all in my eyes. Always a giver and the information he provided always gave me knowledge and he is the only member I praised to others.I am sad and I will miss him.Dennis


----------



## dygger60 (May 13, 2014)

What a loss to this community, so sad to hear of his passing...but rest assured, he is with the almighty already asking if there is any good places to dig.     I liked his style of posting, always a pleasure to read and learn...God Bless Him.      David


----------



## sunrunner (May 13, 2014)

we always feel a sense of loss when some one as your dad passes.We miss that's special contribution,he gave to us.As one who shaied  the  same interests ill miss his knowledge.


----------



## bne74honda (May 13, 2014)

I did not know Surfaceone personally but knew of him and he will be sorely missed. Thank you for letting everyone know. I know your loss is painful in the extreme - I lost my sister to brain cancer - but by remembering his passions you keep him close. My deepest condolences. Brian


----------



## coldwater diver (May 13, 2014)

Surface2 I am very sorry for you and your family's loss. I will miss his lightning fast research and attached photos. I appreciate the attached comic strip (it helps), its something your dad would do. Rest in peace Surfaceone.


----------



## beendiggin (May 14, 2014)

I'm also so sorry for your loss.  I too lost my father to cancer but many years ago.  Thank you for letting us know what possible symptoms to look out for-that's a beautiful and selfless gesture.  My condolences to you and your family-your father will be missed and remembered here everyday.  Peace.


----------



## deenodean (May 14, 2014)

Surface2..I am soooo sorry for the loss of your dad. I never met him but could gauge his humerus personality by his  comments and exaggerated inserted pictures. He could find a photo for any post and give us a smile. He had so much knowledge, he will surely be missed here.With deepest sympathy.


----------



## epgorge (May 14, 2014)

Your Dad has been a friend, fellow collector and mentor for many years. He has contributed much to the hobby of collecting and his input will be missed. His knowledge and assistance should be in these archives for future collectors to peruse. My deepest condolences to you and yourn in your loss. He and his knowledge will be missed here. Perhaps, you will catch and continue his passion for beautiful and Early American glass.Joel Williams, EpgorgeVermont collector


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (May 14, 2014)

For what it's worth, I have made an appointment for a cancer screening as I never heard of such a thing as Surf had experienced, and at 62, I am right in that age! Surf was always "The Source", as well as the consummate gentleman and diplomat of the hobby. He will be sorely missed. I was noticing his absence before learning of his untimely passing. Mark Twain had written, "Let us endeavor so to live that when we come to die, even the undertaker will be sorry." I believe Surf was that man. Condolences in sincerity. Jack


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 14, 2014)

Sorry for your loss surface2, he helped me research bottles a number of times.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 14, 2014)

Im DEEPLY SADDENED BY SURFS PASSING , HE HELPED ME SO MANY TIMES ON THIS FORUM . HE WILL BE TRUELY MISSED , AND WAS A VERY KIND SOUL. RIP SURF.


----------



## madman (May 14, 2014)

rest in peace you will be missed


----------



## madman (May 14, 2014)

rest in peace you will be missed


----------



## madman (May 14, 2014)

rest in peace you will be missed


----------



## madman (May 14, 2014)

rest in peace you will be missed


----------



## madman (May 14, 2014)

rest in peace you will be missed


----------



## madman (May 14, 2014)

rest in peace you will be missed


----------



## rosietheriviter (May 14, 2014)

so sorry for your loss.  Any guy who knew his stuff like he did is a loss to us all.


----------



## digger dun (May 15, 2014)

Rest in peace, Surf...


----------



## Dansalata (May 15, 2014)

surf2,thank you so much for telling us this,he was a great asset to this forum and gave generously of his time and knowledge to the folks out here,he will be sorely missed..RIP SURF!!!


----------



## sweetrelease (May 16, 2014)

haven't posted in a while but checked in and saw this. I'm very sorry for your loss. the bottle collecting community has loss a big part of its core also. over the years your dad and I have talked about bottles and off bottle topics and he truly was a very smart man. his pictures at the end of his post were the best. he seemed to prove his point with pictures. rip surf....


----------



## botlguy (May 16, 2014)

I can only reiterate what others have said in regard to condolences. Your Dad was a VALUEABLE part of these forums and did many of us huge favors, including myself, by researching the internet as only he could. I asked awhile back where he was as I missed his input tremendously. Now I know and while that is informative I am greatly saddened. I pray that these messages bring you some comfort knowing your Dad was well respected. Take care and be well.  Jim


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 17, 2014)

Dear miss surf2 I'am really sorry for the loss of your father. we never met but I learn a lot from him. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 18, 2014)

Wow...I'm really sorry for your loss...He seemed like such a nice guy for the short time I had been on the site to know him. He was the one to create a post especially to wish me a happy birthday, having just started on the forum a couple of weeks before-hand. Just goes to show how much he must have loved the community and the hobby...My thoughts go out to you and your family in this sad time. Rest in peace Surfaceone, you will be missed. =(


----------



## thebottleguy (May 18, 2014)

Terribly sorry about your loss,my heart goes out to you and your family. just remember he's in a better place and there won't be any more pain.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## privvydigger (May 20, 2014)

RIP Surfaceone,enjoyed are chats.......


----------



## ironmountain (May 20, 2014)

My condolences to your family and friends. It was great to have a fellow research nerd on here.I've always liked this old quoteeath leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can stea


----------



## GACDIG (May 21, 2014)

His post always made me laugh. He will be missed.


----------



## splante (May 21, 2014)

so sorry for your loss and the loss of a great person who had helped me many times on this site, made some trades and deals also, his knowledge was a great asset to this site and hobby     RIPSteve Plante


----------



## bottlerocket (May 21, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss as well as the forums. He commented on numerous post with such passion for the hobby. God Bless him and his family. I am sure he found that altimately embossed cup which he now shares with The Lord.
Thank you for passing this on and rest assured he will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SAbottles (May 25, 2014)

Haven't been on the site for a while now & have just seen this news. I can only echo what so many others have said. I greatly valued Surf's replies to my queries and was always in awe of his ability to find pictures to match his comments. My condolences to you, Surf2, and other members of Surf's family.


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (May 25, 2014)

With Deepest Sympathy...My condolences to you and your family.  He has shared his wealth of knowledge with many of us on this site.  He has a knack of finding all sorts of information and at one time I asked if he was from Hawaii because of the info he has given me.  I have lost a great digging friend 2 years ago, "808 50th State" he too well known on this site and sure he have known your dad.  I'm sure they are both smiling down at us. May he Rest in Love & Peace.  Aloha, Nate


----------



## MIdigger (May 27, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bobble (May 27, 2014)

Prayers for you and family.The earth shook a bit May 3rd. I haven't visited the formerly blue pages for a long time.When I did,I liked to see his comments. Like so many other people here he had decency,class,grace when needed and would smack down on bottle info. Hilarious pics to go along with his attitude. I rarely talk on websites, but he and a few others made me comfortable enough to talk here.


----------



## deacon_frost (May 29, 2014)

So sorry to hear of this sad news, Surf will be truly missed on this forum.


----------



## reach44 (May 29, 2014)

My apologies for your loss.  RIP


----------



## MedBottle1 (May 29, 2014)

Wow, this is so tragic. I remember surfaceone helping me identify and start getting into bottle collecting. I am only 26 and would likely be the type of person who you wouldn't thin kwould totally be into bottles, but he made it fun. He truly will be missed and i will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Poison_Us (May 31, 2014)

OMG.  I havnt been on much in the past few years, but I pop in now and then.  So sad to see we lost another member.  I know this is old news for most, but I had to say something.  He will be missed and our hearts go out to his family.


----------

